# WTB shark fishing rig



## johnpaul (Jul 6, 2011)

Any suggestions on shark rod and real. Just want to catch a shark for fun not looking to spend a fortune. I will be fishing from bridge and pier.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

any surf rod from coatal tackle shop, etc. I would use at least 30lb line, with at least 24" single stran wire leader, 6 oz weight, with some bloody cut bait. You will definatly get you a shark from small to big. Now you aint gone land a big shark with that rig,etc. But you said you didnt wanna spend a fortune!! lol good luck:thumbup:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Go to Bass Pro and get a Daiwa 1pc BeefStick(under $30), also pick up any spinning reel that holds 300 yds of 30lb Ande mono(under $50)...180lb stranded wire leader and big hooks(under $15). Catch a ladyfish in the surf, cut it in a few good sized chunks, hook it and toss it over the side......then wait. Be careful what pier you shark fish on though, some do not allow it. Navarre Pier does allow shark fishing.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

well i guess stranded leader is ok too!!?? lol:thumbup:


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

PAWGhunter said:


> Go to Bass Pro and get a Daiwa 1pc BeefStick(under $30), also pick up any spinning reel that holds 300 yds of 30lb Ande mono(under $50)...180lb stranded wire leader and big hooks(under $15). Catch a ladyfish in the surf, cut it in a few good sized chunks, hook it and toss it over the side......then wait. Be careful what pier you shark fish on though, some do not allow it. Navarre Pier does allow shark fishing.



Pensacola Pier does not. I haven't fished the pier in a while, but I have seen people run off for not cutting their line when they hooked up on a shark.


----------



## johnpaul (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks for the help


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

Go to google look up penn pursuit 8000 70 - 90 $ 10 ft surf rod combo 

Holds 500 yrds of 50 lb braided line

This is about the cheapest set up that you can find have landed several sharks on the 3 i have one being just over 6.5 ft bull shark . 

220 lb single strand wire - $5 

8 oz egg sinker - $1.85

2 12 /0 hooks -$5 

power pro braid 50 lb 500 yrd spool $40 

Total =$125 + bait if you don't catch your own . 

Personally i only use the open face reels when im in smaller sharks around 6 ft and under any thing bigger i will opt for a 6/0 or 9/0 unless fishing from the beach then will bring out a 12/0 just for more line . I picked the reels i have up about 4 months ago i think they were 65 a piece There not the best set up but your wanting something cheap that you can land sharks with these reels will def. handle sharks that your probably targeting , I got mine simple because i take people out on the boat and rather them drop the cheap reels over board then my expensive reels .

As far as piers there a no go for shark fishing I know Pensacola won't allow over a 6/0 reel on there piers neither will the one in Destin . Ft pickens you can shark fish ether from the beach or off there little pier . I usually walk around to the mouth of the pass usually will catch black tips have landed a couple hammer heads and even bull sharks . search site there many people that have wrote about how to tie up a shark rig and other in formation on other threads good luck


----------

